# Steel-Toed Boots



## -Jorge- (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't really like wearing boots, I'm more of a flip flop or barefooted kind of guy but I need some steel toed-work boots. Problem is, I've had trouble finding some good work boots that are steel-toed AND low cut. Do you guys have any recommendations?

There's no such thing as steel-toed sneakers is there?...


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

I've seen them, but no idea where they were from...  I have a very hard time finding shoes that fit me (most make the bumps on my ankles incredibly sore), and have never found anything steel-toed that does.

--Bushytails


----------



## twstm (Sep 27, 2008)

-Jorge- said:


> I don't really like wearing boots, I'm more of a flip flop or barefooted kind of guy but I need some steel toed-work boots. Problem is, I've had trouble finding some good work boots that are steel-toed AND low cut. Do you guys have any recommendations?
> 
> There's no such thing as steel-toed sneakers is there?...



Steel toed shoes are a requirement at the Paper Mill I work at. Nautilus and Iron Age are two big steel toed shoe suppliers, and yes they make Steel Toed Sneakers!


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to wear steel toe sneakers all the time.  I would get them from my local Red Wing store.  I also had a pair of steel toe dress shoes I found there.  Heck they even sell steel toe womens dress shoes.  IMO they are cheaper than Iron Age and they have a store in most cities.

Here is a link, the sneaks are at the bottom: http://http://www.redwingshoes.com/ProductResults.aspx?shoefinder=1&ProductType=&SubType=Steel%20Toe&Gender=Mens&Style=

I was very happy with the 6610 and 6612 models


----------



## Rumur (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, I've never heard of steel-toed women's shoes. Thanks for the link Jeff, very helpful!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 29, 2008)

What they need to come up with is, steel toed flip flops.

Never mind. I know, I answered my own question.


----------



## Stann (Oct 1, 2008)

Steel-toed slippers!


----------



## grace12 (Nov 20, 2009)

What they need to come up with is, steel toed flip flops.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 2, 2010)

I know this is an old thread; but, Timberland makes a variety of low cut boots. Even some Oxford type shoes that are steel toe. Wolverine makes a few that look like slip ons, leather low-quarter steel toe shoes. 

I prefer Timberland because it's one of the lightest steel toe shoes. I work on the Ship Channel with over 200 Chem/Refinery plants in one area.  Finding boots here isn't a problem.


----------

